# Trip to Paris



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We (Putties and Lagold) are visiting paris on Boxing day till New years eve. We are hoping to saty on the beach view aire at Dover before we set off as we do not arrive in france until 1.00am, Can anyone give us any alternatives. On our return we intend to stop outside of calais or within 10-15 miles away. Can anyone suggest a stop over.
Is anyone visiting Bois de Boulogne on the dates above , if so we will pop and say hello.
This was an off the cuff decision so we are looking forward to the visit.

Thanks

Putties


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sorry - can't help as I have no idea. But this will bump it up to the top again for you

You are going to have one humdinger of a time in Paris and I wish you a safe journey


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Thank you Pusser


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Has anyone used the calais aire this winter as mentiones


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Is there anyone out there


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Putties

We stopped at Camping Du Tremblay this year, sister site to Bois de Bologne I believe, had a good time there hope your choice is as good.
Regarding the Calais aire, we had a mishap that stopped us going down to Paris the night we crossed and went to there to stop the night, but found it was being mobbed by the local youth with thier 'Chavmobiles' and mopeds etc. so ended up staying on the Calais Dock area accessed from the terminal exit roundabout. Not very quiet with all the truck movements but we felt safer, got a reasonable amount of sleep before going down the next day after repairs.
Not really a lot of help to you I know but that was our experience sorry!


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Paulway. We stopped on the truck park in the summer. Lets hope its to cold for them in December

Putties


----------

